# How can i adopt - we r UK citizens living abroad??



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Dear Ladies

This is the first time i am writing here on adoption boards because i am at a loss at what to do. DH and i are UK citizens living and working in Middle East. We desperately want to adopt [after 3 IVFs] but cannot thru the UK. We also cannot do this thru the country we live in either. Anyone in the same situation? Anyone got any ideas about where i can start looking? Any info would be great. Any useful websites? Seems to be a lot of info out there if you are a US citizens living abroad but not for Brits.

Thanks
Floss


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi  Floss

I don't have any further ideas for you I'm afraid, I imagine you have contacted all the official/government bods and they have told you what's what.  Best of luck on your journey. 

Misty C
x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks, Misty. The UK officials wil have nothing to do with us because we live abroad and the country we live in doesn't want to know because we are not nationals. All a bit difficult. Seems everything is against us. Thanks for the msg.
Floss


----------



## dionneling (Apr 10, 2008)

HI  Floss, 

I am an fostering and adoption social worker, a good place to start is BAAF (British ass of fostering and adoption) www.baaf.org.uk  they offer advice and links to all adoption issues including outside of the UK, its difficult in your position as your domicile is not in UK. You could also try international social services they maybe able to give you advice about the law in the country that you reside. 

Hope this is some help


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Dionneling

thanks for the info. Will get on the case and look at both.

Thank u

F


----------



## dionneling (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Floss, 

a colleague also suggested looking at international adoption agencies for advice, also to seek legal advice about private adoptions in your country. I will get some further advice next week.

Good Luck


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Dionneling thanks. I have got in touch with ISS and they are checking some things for me. The complication is that i live abroad and that makes it difficult!  Any info you can get would be so appreciated. 
Floss


----------

